# Sentra Spec V Headlamps



## 02WhiteSERSpecV (Apr 1, 2005)

I just wanted to know if anyone else has had a problem with the headlamps getting this like foggy like film across the top each headlamp. I've had my car for a little over 3 years now and they are starting to look pretty bad. I will try to post a pic soon. I think I am going to but the JDM headlamps. Basically the same look except they don't have the yellow reflector on them. They look nice. Click Here~~~> Headlamps


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

how much are they there? LIU has them for sale 250 shipped/insured


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JdM headlamps? from what? there are no jdm headlamps. they're aftermarket. not jdm.

btw, my headlights have that crap on 'em too...after 4 years, it's crappy.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> JdM headlamps? from what? there are no jdm headlamps. they're aftermarket. not jdm.
> 
> btw, my headlights have that crap on 'em too...after 4 years, it's crappy.


total crap. have you tried wet sanding them down or waxing them or have you just not delt with it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'm too sick of them to deal with it. tried the 3M two step process and everything.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Show me pics...
And as far as JDM, I dont think they have the Sentra in Japan


----------



## 02WhiteSERSpecV (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah i've tried waxing them and it helps a little bit but a couple of days later it just comes back. I really hate that crap. They call them Euro JDM. I am just going off of the description. They are about $150 on Ebay including shipping. What do you guys think about them?


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

are you talking about the being "sand blasted"? 

if you'd like to save the money i bet you could sand them down again, i've seen a few guys do it to their Acuras and have it come out real nice.

but it can be pretty time consuming, like start with 400 grit and work up to like 1500 or higher something like that.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

zac, ever try novus 3 step plastic polish? works great on headlamps, i use it for cop car light bars... polishes it right up...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> zac, ever try novus 3 step plastic polish? works great on headlamps, i use it for cop car light bars... polishes it right up...


Next time I have plastic that looks bad, I'll get some of that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I tried the 3M plastic polish on my headlights....didn't do jack


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i had the same crap...i just bought new headlamps...crystal clear version...no black..no amber at all on them, and got titanium bulbs for the turn signals...made the car look 1000x better....btw got my headlamps off ebay for 130$ shipped


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I tried the 3M plastic polish on my headlights....didn't do jack


that stuff is crap, usually 3m makes a good product... the novus is a 3 step cleaner/polish, first removes DEEP scratches, next lighter ccratches, and the third polishes the hell out of the plastic/lexon.. it really works well, but you have to patient and follow all 3 steps...


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

02WhiteSERSpecV said:


> I just wanted to know if anyone else has had a problem with the headlamps getting this like foggy like film across the top each headlamp. I've had my car for a little over 3 years now and they are starting to look pretty bad. I will try to post a pic soon. I think I am going to but the JDM headlamps. Basically the same look except they don't have the yellow reflector on them. They look nice. Click Here~~~> Headlamps



I had that same problem too. I had mine warrantied just recently and they look as good as the first day I laid eyes on my car. Is your car still under warranty?


----------



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

JDM...hahaha your funny. if you ever look at JDM lights they usually have amber in them. NOTE the EVO VIII tail lights. or the 95+ eclipes taillights. those are Euro lights not JDM a car built in mexico or canada isnt Japanese Domestic Market. my EVO on the other hand is straight up turn key 100% japanese.

-Steve


----------

